# We got halloween treats !!! Thank you Debby !!!



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

We were so surprised that Debby sent us some Halloween treats from Laineys cookies. My girls really love Laineys and its been so long since they've had any. Thank you so much Deb. 
I took some pics of just Minnie and Ellie for now , cause Tootsie is trying to lose a bit of weight. i'll give her and Peyton some treats later on. 

The packaging is so cute ! one box was a haunted house box, and the other box very pretty too. 



and all kinds of goodies in the box. some cake strips and pancake strips in one of the boxes, and the haunted house box had an adorable pumkin toy and a plastic pumkin with mini cookies in it and another cute little jar of min cookies. I love the min cookies. perfect size for the girls . 









such a cute Halloween card from Debby, Lily, Mia, and Rasin !!!!



Minnie picked out a piece of cake 



and she wants more !!! 


Ellie checking things out. she says " something smells good ! "



can we have more treats ?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you again Debby, Lily, Mia , and Raisin so much for our Halloween treats. we love them !!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Enjoy your treats girls!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Enjoy your treats girls!


omg, they really do love everything from Laineys !!! Minnie had one big piece of cake and Ellie and Minnie each had a few of the tiny cookies. 

i'm gonna try to have them wait till right on Halloween to have the rest of the cake. they would gobble up everything if I let them LOL. 

I tracked the DC package with Minnies suckright hoodie in it again this morning . its in the next town over from me, so looks like we could get it Tomorrow, or if not, then def. on Saturday !!! I cant wait


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> omg, they really do love everything from Laineys !!! Minnie had one big piece of cake and Ellie and Minnie each had a few of the tiny cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awe so sweet! My dogs would go nuts!

I bet you can't wait to get your package. I'm excited to see everything in your girls 😍.

I'm at work til who knows lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy Halloween guys! It was lovely of Debby to send you those treats.
The girls look like they are really enjoying them  Ellie and Millie look really cute in the costumes.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's so cute and such a sweet gift! They look like they enjoyed their treats.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe so sweet! My dogs would go nuts!
> 
> I bet you can't wait to get your package. I'm excited to see everything in your girls &#55357;&#56845;.
> 
> I'm at work til who knows lol


yes, very excited especially to get that suckright hoodie for Minnie. we already got todays mail, so, i'm hoping it will be here tomorrow. I just tracked the package again ( hehe, i'm so impatient sometimes ) , and now it says it left Shrewsbury ( the next town over from me ), so it should be in Worcester by now and hopefully, it'll be delivered tomorrow , if not Saturday. 

its a gorgeous day here today. I think its 70 degrees out


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Happy Halloween guys! It was lovely of Debby to send you those treats.
> The girls look like they are really enjoying them  Ellie and Millie look really cute in the costumes.


Ellie, Minnie, Tootsie, and Peyton say Happy Halloween to you too Jessica and also to Millie, Gucci, Darcy, Pixie, and ... uh, oh... I forgot the other ones name . hehe

Thanks, I had bought Ellie a supergirl costume but every time I try to take a pic of her in it... for some reason, the cape flys up and covers her back and doesn't look good :-(. so, I dressed her in her RRC pumpkin dress ! And Minnie is wearing her Halloween sweater . she doesn't have a real costume. just a Halloween sweater .


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww that's so cute and such a sweet gift! They look like they enjoyed their treats.


thanks Camille ! they did enjoy there treats and there's still some left for Halloween on Saturday


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Halloween guys! It was lovely of Debby to send you those treats.
> ...


The others name is duchess  ah that's a shame i would of loved to see Ellie in her super girl costume.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> The others name is duchess  ah that's a shame i would of loved to see Ellie in her super girl costume.


oh, that's right , Duchess is your long coat puppy ! I know, its really a cute comstume but i'm so disappointed that the cape does that. I think I may return it. she hasn't worn it, only tried it on...


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So cute....where is Tootsie?? Lainey's does such a beautiful job, she is a true artist! The girls Halloween outfits are really fun, I didn't get outfits this year. I figure I can put them in their tutu's or Diva Disco coats if needed.
Just remembered, I don't have them here with us! Oh well, no one will be trick or treating here because we are kind of out in the middle of no where. 
I am glad that they look like they are enjoying the treats. Thanks again for helping to keep us warm on a very short notice!
Debby and "the girls"!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the Lainey's tiny cookies. Ellie looks so cute in the pumpkin dress. She matches Ivy today.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo! I got one too. Mine was in a pumpkin


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Aww that was so sweet of Debby. Looks like the girls really enjoyed their surprise. Love that you have them dressed for Halloween, they look great. Didn't see Tootsie though unless I missed her in a picture.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> So cute....where is Tootsie?? Lainey's does such a beautiful job, she is a true artist! The girls Halloween outfits are really fun, I didn't get outfits this year. I figure I can put them in their tutu's or Diva Disco coats if needed.
> Just remembered, I don't have them here with us! Oh well, no one will be trick or treating here because we are kind of out in the middle of no where.
> I am glad that they look like they are enjoying the treats. Thanks again for helping to keep us warm on a very short notice!
> Debby and "the girls"!


I have been trying to take a bit of weight off of Tootsie, so I brought Minnie and Ellie upstairs to the upstairs bathroom to take pics of them and so Tootsie wouldn't go crazy with wanting to eat up all the treats. 
I did give them all some of the cake treats later in the day though. 
we get so many kids trick or treating in this neighborhood. I couldn't find a costume for Tootsie . I had given her ballerina costume away but, that's a good idea to just put a tutu dress on her. I think I have one in the closet somewhere. lol. 
Ellie Mae, Minnie, Tootsie and Peyton all say thank you again for the Halloween treats and also Ellie is loving the pumpkin toy


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> I love the Lainey's tiny cookies. Ellie looks so cute in the pumpkin dress. She matches Ivy today.


ya, the tiny cookies are the perfect size. Ellie can even eat a few and its not too much . I Love that RRC pumpkin dress. Minnie has one too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> Woohoo! I got one too. Mine was in a pumpkin


I saw a pic of yours !!! they were so pretty too . I bet BG, Sonny, Scarlett, and Gibbs enjoyed them


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Aww that was so sweet of Debby. Looks like the girls really enjoyed their surprise. Love that you have them dressed for Halloween, they look great. Didn't see Tootsie though unless I missed her in a picture.


hi Michele ! I brought Ellie and Minnie upstairs to get away from Tootsie . i'm trying to take a bit of weight off of her but I did give her and Peyton some of the treats later on in the day, and they'll all be getting the rest of the cakes today


----------

